# Thread bans for the Mike Holland thread



## Deadpool (Aug 31, 2016)

Could you thread ban the people hand wringing over Julie. It's already shitting up the thread. Maybe create a new one where people can cry about shed princess hanging herself, without ruining a potentially funny thread. It's just as annoying (if not more so) than the a-logging.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 31, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> Could you thread ban the people hand wringing over Julie. It's already shitting up the thread. Maybe create a new one where people can cry about shed princess hanging herself, without ruining a potentially funny thread. It's just as annoying (if not more so) than the a-logging.


Yeah, I love that I made a post in the thread about not posting julie shit, and people that rated it "agree" then liked posts immediently which are purely about Julie.  We've talked about Julie to death (fucking literally), it's mikes thread, shut the fuck up about the shed princess.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 31, 2016)

@AnOminous


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't even think the thread needs to exist, tbh. It just seems like an excuse to dump all the responsibility for Julie's suicide on Mike and circle jerk about how much the thread "helped" Julie even though people told her she was a gross fatty who should kill herself.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 31, 2016)

something said:


> I don't even think the thread needs to exist, tbh. It just seems like an excuse to dump all the responsibility for Julie's suicide on Mike and circle jerk about how much the thread "helped" Julie even though people told her she was a gross fatty who should kill herself.


No that's what we would mostly avoid if julie wasn't brought up out of context.  Of course the thread will start that way because Julie is how we know Mike.  Every post doesn't need to be purely about Julie.  I don't give a shit about her headstone. 
If anyone thinks they helped Julie they are delusional.  I have no doubt though that Julie would have killed herself eventually even without us.


----------



## piripiri (Aug 31, 2016)

Outsider here who didn't know either of them until days ago and read the thread a few hours earlier and it was fine. There was a bit of hand-wringing but not that much.


----------



## SpacePanther (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm just wondering how to keep the thread going without bringing up Julie every ten seconds. The problem with Mike and why he didn't have a thread is because his internet foot print is limited. He's stupid but not as stupid as our shed princess.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 31, 2016)

a_name_but_backwards said:


> No that's what we would mostly avoid if julie wasn't brought up out of context.  Of course the thread will start that way because Julie is how we know Mike.  Every post doesn't need to be purely about Julie.  I don't give a shit about her headstone.
> If anyone thinks they helped Julie they are delusional.  I have no doubt though that Julie would have killed herself eventually even without us.


oh for sure. Julie's life was such a train wreck that a bunch of people on the internet calling her gross were the least of her worries. 


SpacePanther said:


> I'm just wondering how to keep the thread going without bringing up Julie every ten seconds. The problem with Mike and why he didn't have a thread is because his internet foot print is limited. He's stupid but not as stupid as our shed princess.


well, as I said, if there's not even that much content to begin with he doesn't need a thread. Just my opinion anyway.


----------



## piripiri (Aug 31, 2016)

something said:


> well, as I said, if there's not even that much content to begin with he doesn't need a thread. Just my opinion anyway.


so let the thread die of natural causes


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 31, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> Could you thread ban the people hand wringing over Julie. It's already shitting up the thread. Maybe create a new one where people can cry about shed princess hanging herself, without ruining a potentially funny thread. It's just as annoying (if not more so) than the a-logging.


Have you tried reporting the problem post?


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 31, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Have you tried reporting the problem post?


I didn't know if reporting someone for hand wringing was appropriate, and didn't want the posters to get warning points or anything. Just to stop shitting up the thread.


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 31, 2016)

it's kind of impossible to have a Mike Holland thread without talking about Julie. Most of his talking points involve what he did to her.

I don't really know if there's going to be content in the future for it though, unless he comes here and chimps out.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 31, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> I didn't know if reporting someone for hand wringing was appropriate, and didn't want the posters to get warning points or anything. Just to stop shitting up the thread.


Just report them and let the hotpocket cucks clean up the shit.


----------



## SpacePanther (Aug 31, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> I didn't know if reporting someone for hand wringing was appropriate, and didn't want the posters to get warning points or anything. Just to stop shitting up the thread.


You can, worst comes to worse a mod will just reject your report. But typically they like to keep threads clean.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 31, 2016)

We should let the thread grow and then ban everyone it it. It's a honeypot for alogs and morons.


----------



## Cthulu (Aug 31, 2016)

Ruin said:


> We should let the thread grow and then halal everyone in it. It's a honeypot for alogs and morons.


FTFY


----------



## CatParty (Aug 31, 2016)

Ruin said:


> We should let the forum grow and then ban everyone it it. It's a honeypot for alogs and morons.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 31, 2016)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> it's kind of impossible to have a Mike Holland thread without talking about Julie. Most of his talking points involve what he did to her.
> 
> I don't really know if there's going to be content in the future for it though, unless he comes here and chimps out.



It's sort of like having a Costello thread but you're not allowed to talk about Abbott.

Or maybe we should just lock the thread entirely.  Nobody who has been complaining about it in this thread has been reporting anything.


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 31, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's sort of like having a Costello thread but you're not allowed to talk about Abbott.
> 
> Or maybe we should just lock the thread entirely.  Nobody who has been complaining about it in this thread has been reporting anything.


I think it should just be allowed to die out naturally. He does chimp out and behave like a cow, but if nothing happens then the thread will just fizzle out. There's only so much beating a literal dead horse you can do. I think part of the reason it's popped up is because people really wanted to keep discussing Julie and stuff even after she died and her original thread was locked, and talking about her elsewhere has kind of been discouraged. Locking the original thread (though completely necessary) just gave people a reason to talk.

Maybe it should just be renamed "Julie Terryberry Discussion Thread" and people should be allowed to talk about her in there with the condition that a-logs and handwringers are threadbanned. And possibly moved to lolcow general or somewhere else? I have to agree with everyone that Mike isn't much of a content producer, but it seems like people are still itching to talk about Julie.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Aug 31, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> It's sort of like having a Costello thread but you're not allowed to talk about Abbott.
> 
> Or maybe we should just lock the thread entirely.  Nobody who has been complaining about it in this thread has been reporting anything.


I have, but to be fair it's his fuck ups relating to julie.  I want this to be my pet project though.  I just haven't had time today.  I think Mike can/be more interesting when we can get more info on him.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 31, 2016)

I should clarify. My problem isn't with Julie being mentioned, obviously she's a big part of why he's a cow. I just don't want the thread turning into 500 posts of trolls remorse and "Oh Julie you left us too soon uwu." My post was a little preemptive I admit.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 31, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> I should clarify. My problem isn't with Julie being mentioned, obviously she's a big part of why he's a cow. I just don't want the thread turning into 500 posts of trolls remorse and "Oh Julie you left us too soon uwu." My post was a little preemptive I admit.


Then do something useful report the posts you find to be problems, you fucking baby.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 31, 2016)

Deadpool said:


> I didn't know if reporting someone for hand wringing was appropriate, and didn't want the posters to get warning points or anything. Just to stop shitting up the thread.


----------



## Mike_Holland_is_a_Cuck (Aug 26, 2017)

This thread is blasphemous


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice necro.


----------

